# Albuquerque Wood Supply



## Kernal

Hi All,

I'm living in Albuquerque and slowly getting into woodworking as a hobby. My next project is to build a diploma frame for a friend's doctorate, for which I'd like nicer woods than home depot provides (I'm thinking walnut? But would like to get my grubby little hands on the options before choosing). So: Where do woodworkers in ABQ go for fine woods?

My tools are also limited and so I have no way, currently, for gross thicknessing. Ideally I'm looking for 1" boards no more than 8' in length.

Thanks in Advance,
Kernal


----------



## AandCstyle

Kernal,
I live in the East Mountains. The options in ABQ are Albuquerque Hardwood


Code:


 4100 Second St and Stock Millwork

 5815 Edith. AH mostly (only?) has domestics and you will be able to get walnut 4/4 stock. Stock has a few exotics in addition to the domestics. Probably either place would suit your needs, but you should call to see if they have S2S. Both will cross cut a board for you if needed. If you happen to be in Santa Fe, check out Alpine Building Supply, but be aware that they do not take charge cards (at least not the last time I was there).

Let me know if I can help you with anything else, even it you find a beautiful board that you have to have, but need it milled. HTH


----------



## JollyGreen67

Kernal,
I live in ABQ, and have an addition to what Art said. If you join one of the woodworking clubs here in ABQ, they hold meetings at Woodworkers Supply - NM Woodturners 1st Sat 0900 each month, NM Woodworkers 2nd Sat 0900 each month, at Woodworkes Supply on east end of the building. Belonging to either club will get you wholesale prices at ABQ Hardwoods and Woodworkers Supply. Stock Millwork will crosscut to a minimum of 6'. ABQ Hardwoods will only crosscut once, and you have to buy the whole piece. I got an 8/4×8" x 10' chunk of hickory at Hardwoods yesterday for $68.00 - wholesale. Last time before I got an 8/4×16" x 12" chunk of cherry for $63.00 - but - my brother-in-law had given me a $40.00 gift certificate - otherwise big bucks. You can get finished two sides, or not finished - same price.


----------



## Kernal

Thanks for the advice - I called up ABQ hardwoods and will head over tomorrow morning to see what I can find. I'll look into the woodworkers' club for future meets also!

Cheers,
Kernal


----------



## ClintSearl

ABQ Hardwoods has a good supply of S3S domestics, and they will let you pull what you want, but don't expect to find the highest grade with lots of figure. I got a bunch of soft maple for a library project that was of great quality - flat, smooth, and straight. I'll do business with them again.

I sat in on a couple NM Woodworkers meetings and got the impression that it's mainly a gang of old fart (which I am, too) insiders who've belonged to the club forever. I didn't get anything useful out of the visits; but different strokes for different folk.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Clint -

I sat in one of the Woodworkers meetings once also, absolute quiet chaos. The Woodturners meetings are more exciting chaos.


----------



## Nicky

I attended two meetings and agree with the chaos comments. Very cliickish bunch, but they seemed to enjoy the meetings.

I do like ABQ Hardwoods but…company policy is that you can't go more then 4 levels in the stack. I can understand why, but when I'm paying $7.00+ a bd/ft, and I have trouble finding a decent board I don't want to hear about company policy. I miss Paxton Lumber.

Alpine has a nice selection, but be prepared to pay higher prices.

I've driven to Colorado for stock, usually when I need a large quantity or looking for figured stock. Collector Specialties, in Gardner. Great service.


----------



## AandCstyle

Nicky, thanks for the tip about Collector Specialties. I have gone to Paxton in Denver for 400bf (all the truck would carry), but this would be much closer.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Nicky,

Does Collector Specialities have a web site ?


----------



## RogerM

I am not from that area anymore but use to buy from Paxton's Lumber in Albuquerque. They were located at 5815 Edith Blvd NE, in Albuquerque. You might give them a try.


----------



## Nicky

http://www.cswoods.com/

I really liked Paxton because they were really good about letting me sort though the stacks for boards. Of course, I always left the stacks the way I found them minus what I wanted.

CS woods will let you pick through a stack especially if you're looking for grain match, and they will help you as well.


----------



## Kernal

Thanks again for all the input everyone! CS woods looks really great from their website - I only wish they were closer!

I stopped by ABQ Hardwoods this morning and picked up a few suitable boards of Walnut to play around with. I have no membership discount, but I was pleased to discover they give one for students also. It should be a good weekend!

Cheers,
Kernal


----------



## AandCstyle

Kernal, good luck with your project and pix are a requirement to successfully complete the course.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Nicky - I found the web site, www.cswoods.com.


----------

